# Testors dull coat vs matt finishes



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Is there much of a difference in dulling the gloss paint? Especially on figures or wherver? I'm finding the Testors dull coat hard to find in my area,anyone know which site has a reasonable price because now I have to deal with shipping for such a small can. Are the krylon and other matt finish sprays just as good? zilla


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

KINGZILLA said:


> Is there much of a difference in dulling the gloss paint? Especially on figures or wherver? I'm finding the Testors dull coat hard to find in my area,anyone know which site has a reasonable price because now I have to deal with shipping for such a small can. Are the krylon and other matt finish sprays just as good? zilla


MegaHobby has Testors dullcote at a reasonable price.I also have used Flat Matt finish by Krylon and it works just as good as Testors and to be honest you get more for the dollar with Krylon than you do with Testors dullcote as the can is much larger.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I like Tamiya clear Flat. It is pricey though.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> MegaHobby has Testors dullcote at a reasonable price.I also have used Flat Matt finish by Krylon and it works just as good as Testors and to be honest you get more for the dollar with Krylon than you do with Testors dullcote as the can is much larger.


 I knowticed that there was much more for the $ in the krylon, but I thought quality was too good to be true. thanks wolfie


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I like to use the Tamiya Clear Base mixed with Future. I can then control just how satin or flat the finish is.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> I also have used Flat Matt finish by Krylon and it works just as good as Testors...


Is there some kind of trick, tip, or secret to using Krylon? I've tried every type of flat/matte clear coat made by Krylon, and never got the desired effect; they all left some degree of semi-gloss. I've never had that problem with Testors' Dullcote--always a completely flat/matte finish.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Is there some kind of trick, tip, or secret to using Krylon?quote]Nope no trick just shake it up really good thats all and it works like a charm for me on my kits as been using it alot lately.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Alrighty then; I guess I'll just stick with Dullcote. Thanks!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Is there some kind of trick, tip, or secret to using Krylon? I've tried every type of flat/matte clear coat made by Krylon, and never got the desired effect; they all left some degree of semi-gloss. I've never had that problem with Testors' Dullcote--always a completely flat/matte finish.


And here I thought it was just me that had the problem with Krylon mattes! I tried using them back in the day and, like Zombie, found that they never got completely flat...plus, for some reason, it reacted oddly on a couple of vinyl kits I built and refused to cure...stayed sticky for days 'til I stripped everything off and went back to square one.


----------

